# Largest Aquascaped Aquarium; Lisbon, Portugal; T. Amano



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Here is a new YouTube video about the huge aquascape project. It is 130 feet long (approx 40 thousand gallons) and is being done in Lisbon by Amano; enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmQ3hTKajOA&feature=youtu.be










-Roy


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. This seems to be a very popular video. The Lisbon Oceanic Aquarium states that this is a "temporary exhibit."


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

this is awesome
opening date seems too close though

will it be ready in time?


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

its already ready , the plants are always planted 95 % amano style , i am just wondering why are there pillars in it , they build it integrate with the building pillars ?


----------



## Xirxes (Aug 18, 2008)

Amazing work. I need to put together a holiday trip in April!


----------



## Yokai (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm moving to Japan this August... I can't wait to go to a convention or something else in the hobby !


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Sean W. said:


>


Ditto!!!!!


----------



## Apistia (Sep 28, 2014)

Video walkthrough down the length of the tank. Not professionally shot but still eye-candy for us planted tank nerds.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

its a shame its only a temporary exhibit prob due to the maintenance it takes to do on the tank. So what happens when they take it down whats gonna happen to the plants, fish, and dw?


----------



## Apistia (Sep 28, 2014)

du3ce said:


> its a shame its only a temporary exhibit prob due to the maintenance it takes to do on the tank. So what happens when they take it down whats gonna happen to the plants, fish, and dw?


massive For Sale/Trade thread? :hihi:


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

Apistia said:


> Video walkthrough down the length of the tank. Not professionally shot but still eye-candy for us planted tank nerds.


to be frank ,some parts of the scape is not impressive and that three exhaust pipes :hihi:, hope amano readjust the hardscape or maybe look better when grown in


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Apistia said:


> Video walkthrough down the length of the tank. Not professionally shot but still eye-candy for us planted tank nerds.


Thanks for this.

I like the wood in front of the grassy stuff and the huge open sandy areas a lot. Hope the fish chosen will reflect the various habitats developed and will actually be swimming in those areas! Hope the tank is going to stay for a year, at least 6 months so the plants get to grow in properly.

Now I would love to know what the plumbing is for this monster. Why am I seeing white PVC pipes? Why weren't they painted to match the background color?


----------



## vilenarios (Jan 28, 2015)

He must make bank doing these kinds of things just in selling ADA Aquasoil alone not to mention everything else!

I wish I could see something like this in person. Definitely awe inspiring.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

It'd be nice to continuously stare at the aquarium. That thing is beautiful!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i guess lighting is an issue here that they plant foreground plants at the back highgrounds. what's the height of the tank here? and how they hang those lights o high above...


----------



## madscape (Mar 29, 2015)

Yey! So happy to see this topic here! I was one of the volunteers on this project!


----------

